# NEU: PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX1070-Edition V2 - Asus GTX 1070, Core i7-7700K und 525-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *NEU: PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX1070-Edition V2 - Asus GTX 1070, Core i7-7700K und 525-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

					Intels neue Kaby-Lake-Prozessoren lösen Skylake ab und schaffen jetzt auch den Weg in unsere PCGH-PCs. Den PCGH-Enthusiast-PC gibt es jetzt in einer neuen V2-Version mit Core i7-7700K.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *NEU: PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX1070-Edition V2 - Asus GTX 1070, Core i7-7700K und 525-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------



## Kasmopaya_PCGH (20. März 2017)

Hallo PCGH

Ich hoffe es folgt wenn gut verfügbar dann ein Zen 1700 mit 1080 TI System?

MfG Kasmo


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2017)

Ein Ryzen System ist sicher schon in Planung.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. März 2017)

ja zwei Ryzen-PCGH-PCs sind in Planung, allerdings gibts da noch Probleme, daher verzögert sich der Verkaufsstart.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2017)

Kann ich mir vorstellen.
Wichtig ist, dass das System stabil läuft -- das ist meines Erachtens aktuell noch nicht gegeben, dafür braucht es noch neuere Bios Versionen -- aber wenn das erst mal klappt, wird es sicher ganz gute Kombinationen geben.
Ein Ryzen 6 Kerner mit einer AMD Vega oder so -- das wäre schon was.


----------

